# Hope for Kalifornia



## DC (Mar 7, 2018)

AG Sessions spanked the Ca. Gov in thier state seat today. Loved it. I hope I’m alive to enjoy it! Never thought I would see Ca. Red and Tx. Purple....these times a changin...

Attorney General Sessions Slams Calif. Leaders for Protecting Criminal Illegal Aliens | One America News Network


----------



## Topkick (Mar 7, 2018)

DC said:


> AG Sessions spanked the Ca. Gov in thier state seat today. Loved it. I hope I’m alive to enjoy it! Never thought I would see Ca. Red and Tx. Purple....these times a changin...
> 
> Attorney General Sessions Slams Calif. Leaders for Protecting Criminal Illegal Aliens | One America News Network



California is a geographically beautiful state, so I hope the politics get better someday.      I was stationed there twice and had a lot of fun.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 7, 2018)

I like San Diego, then anything in the eastern and northern part of the state.  Too bad that a couple cities hold the rest of the state hostage.


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 7, 2018)

Of course Sessions is correct on the law.  But what action can/will be taken?  Until then, it's all talk. 

This really is a slippery slope.  What good are laws if we pick and choose the ones we want to follow without consequence?  Isn't that why we have elected representatives -   to influence law to reflect the will of the people?  If the people provide enough will, the law changes.  If not, it doesn't. Either way, it needs to be followed.

So, then we get to the question of State v. Federal powers and the answer needs to be unambiguous and enforced.  The later has been an issue for a long time.


----------



## DC (Mar 7, 2018)

State gov is libtard corrupt they need banishment to a re education camp for idiots. When feds step in yes it’s that bad. Fuck Sacramento.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 8, 2018)

Arguments carry more weight when you don't use words like libtard or republicunt. Just my .02.


----------



## DC (Mar 8, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Arguments carry more weight when you don't use words like libtard or republicunt. Just my .02.


Obviously you don’t live in Ca. Fulla libtards. Never used republicunt so maybe let whoever know. My 5 cents.


----------



## DC (Mar 8, 2018)

SACRAMENTO, Calif. — The morning after the Trump administration sued California over its immigration policies, U.S. Attorney General Jeff Sessions appeared in downtown Sacramento to say states cannot defy the federal government when it comes to immigration.

About 200 protesters gathered in the blocks around the Kimpton Sawyer Hotel next to Golden 1 arena, where Sessions spoke at 8 a.m. to members of the California Peace Officers Association.

Inside the hotel, officers stood in plain clothes to listen to the nation’s top law enforcement official.

Fairfield Police Chief Randy Fenn said he was looking for clear direction from Sessions. “We don’t want to be caught in the middle, frankly.”

In a prepared text of his remarks released shortly before he began speaking, Sessions rebuked California officials for their continued efforts to thwart stepped-up deportations of undocumented immigrants, who make up a significant portion of the workforce here.

“A refusal to apprehend and deport those, especially the criminal element, effectively rejects all immigration law and creates an open borders system,” Sessions declared. “Open borders is a radical, irrational idea that cannot be accepted.

“There is no nullification. There is no secession,” Sessions said. “Federal law is ‘the supreme law of the land.’ I would invite any doubters to Gettysburg, and to the graves of John C. Calhoun and Abraham Lincoln.”

The lawsuit, filed Tuesday evening in the U.S. Eastern District of California, is the latest salvo in the ongoing battle between the Trump administration and state and local jurisdictions over how far cities and states can go to block their officers from enforcing federal immigration law.

The suit targets three California laws — Senate Bill 54, Assembly bill 450 and Assembly bill 103 — that the federal government say violate the supremacy clause of the Constitution and interfere with the enforcement of federal immigration laws.

It names both California Gov. Jerry Brown and Attorney General Xavier Becerra personally as defendants.

A Trump administration official, speaking on condition of anonymity, told reporters Tuesday that the administration expects the lawsuit to be decided in the U.S. Supreme Court, because it does not expect favorable decisions in the lower courts in California.

Sessions portrayed California as actively obstructing the efforts of ICE agents. He cited a case earlier this month in which Oakland Mayor Libby Schaaf warned of pending ICE raids in the city.

Sessions said ICE failed to make about 800 arrests because of the warning.

“Her actions support those who flout our laws and boldly validate the illegality,” he said.

State officials continued to strike a defiant tone in response to the lawsuit. California Senate President pro Tempore Kevin de Leon, D-Los Angeles joined five members of the Sacramento City Council in the protest outside of the hotel where Sessions spoke.

“At a time of unprecedented political turmoil, Jeff Sessions has come to California to further divide and polarize America,” Governor Brown said in an emailed statement Tuesday. “Jeff, these political stunts may be the norm in Washington, but they don’t work here. SAD!!!”


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 9, 2018)

@DC my concern is that these loose cannon elected public officials are going to end up getting ICE agents killed.  I can totally imagine some type of ambush type scenario.  I hope I am wrong. 
We have some real moonbat mayors in PA as well.  I have heard the Mayor of Pittsburgh use the term "sanctuary city" but that was prior to the threat of loss of Federal tax moolah.


----------

